# Won choice of 2009 Hoyt!! Recommedations??!!



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

I won my choice of a 2009 Hoyt in a local Pro Shop drawing. I am looking at the Vantage Pro. 41", cam and 1/2 plus, 65% lett-off, and 7 3/4" brace. It should be a real good finger bow. The only thing I do not like is no grip options. Only comes with slim grip machined into the riser. Anything else you guys think would be a good choice?


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

pursuit said:


> I won my choice of a 2009 Hoyt in a local Pro Shop drawing. I am looking at the Vantage Pro. 41", cam and 1/2 plus, 65% lett-off, and 7 3/4" brace. It should be a real good finger bow. The only thing I do not like is no grip options. Only comes with slim grip machined into the riser. Anything else you guys think would be a good choice?


I would strongly suggest you consider the 2009 Hoyt Montega with Accuwheels......

Particularly for anyone who is not a very experienced compound finger-shooter, you will likely struggle with a smooth, clean release with that cam and 1/2 with fingers.....

Too many long-time release-shooters these days assume that just because the ata length of a bow is over 40", that it is automatically a "good finger-bow".....:thumbs_do

Just ain't so, my friend......


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*vantage pro*

i would definitibly get the Vantage Pro . personaly , i think the montega is a bit "longer then necessary" , 41" is long enough
and you can read the threads on Vantage 8x , seems to be a great bow


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree on the struggle with cam 1/2

Im going to try out the New Spiral Cams with the 55% letoff, and see how they do.

Im thinking about a Vantage Elite


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

pursuit said:


> I won my choice of a 2009 Hoyt in a local Pro Shop drawing. I am looking at the Vantage Pro. 41", cam and 1/2 plus, 65% lett-off, and 7 3/4" brace. It should be a real good finger bow. The only thing I do not like is no grip options. Only comes with slim grip machined into the riser. Anything else you guys think would be a good choice?


That would be my pick!:thumbs_up


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

pursuit said:


> I won my choice of a 2009 Hoyt in a local Pro Shop drawing. I am looking at the Vantage Pro. 41", cam and 1/2 plus, 65% lett-off, and 7 3/4" brace. It should be a real good finger bow. The only thing I do not like is no grip options. Only comes with slim grip machined into the riser. Anything else you guys think would be a good choice?


.....I'm pretty sure that You can get an aftermarket grip for the Hoyt integral grip...Given the option of cams, I'd go with Spirals, and low let-off.....#1 thing to consider when choosing which Hoyt to get is what You intend to use the bow for...Congradulations on getting a new bow for free!......Jim


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Hi pursuit , unless you have a real long DL that would require more than a 41 ata , I dont see how you could do better that either 1 of the vantage bows , dont know whether it will be just hunting , just target or an all around do everything bow , but here is what I would think for a bow choice 

all around or strictly hunting = vantage pro 

strictly target = vantage elite

both noticeably faster than the montega , and i doubt that the montega is any more accurate

The new cam 1/2 + is a heck of a good cam and like russ said in another thread , gives the flexibility of DL adjustment that you wont get out of the spiral , the new cam 1/2 seems to be a nicer cam than the old cam 1/2 , smoother, seems faster , GOOD LUCK with your choice !!! dan


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I agree with everyone....If it ain't fast, don't get it... Speed is everything... That's the first rule. Rule two is when in doubt, refer to rule one.......


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I suspect there will always be two basic schools of compound finger shooters; those that prefer long ATAs (~44">) and wheels and those who prefer shorter (~40"?) ATAs and cams. It's really a personal opinion which you prefer and in some way there seems to be little point in soliciting opinions. I've tried both and seem to score better and have less target panic with shorter bows with cams. The hard wall that cams provide seem to keep me from getting the dreaded TP and I'd probably shoot them even my scores were less. 

I have an UltaElite with XT3500 limbs and C2 cams and a Vantage X8 with Cam 1/2 Plus. I could never get use to threading my arrow through the riser and will likely never buy another Elite model. It does make for a stiff riser but it's not worth it, in my humble opinion. I prefer the ProFit grip to the Elite grip but again, it's just personal opinion. I am not aware of any glue-on grip for the Elite grip. Loesch may make one in the future but he doesn't now. I like the Cam 1/2 Plus cams as they seem to be pretty smooth, for cams, and give pretty good speed. I agree accuracy and not speed is more important but the Plus gives you both. Lastly, the Vantage X8 is simply dead in the hand at release with no vibration at all. It's almost spooky. If I was going to choose one of the Hoyts you mentioned, I'd get the Vantage Pro. With all this said, I shoot my Mathews Apex better than either Hoyt although I have no idea why. Loesch does make a glue-on grip for the Apex and it fits my hand very well. Hope this all helps ...


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I agree with everyone....If it ain't fast, don't get it... Speed is everything... That's the first rule. Rule two is when in doubt, refer to rule one.......


I didnt see anyone saying go for a speed bow above accuracy , accuarcy is the 1st concern , that is a given , but if you have 2 bows that will perform equally as far as accuracy is concerned , if 1 is a little faster and just as accurate , it sure does help if your ydge guessin needs a little help , by speed bow standards , every bow mentioned so far is a dog speed wise JMHO


----------



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

The Vantage Pro with spirals is the only bow out there this year that has me considering buying new. I think Hoyt knocked the ball out of the park with this Vantage series. 41" ata, spirals, and a little more parallel for less noise and vibration. Those specs are hard to beat!! can't wait to try one.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Speed and accuracy are apples and oranges. Every bow is accurate. Forgivingness is the ticket.


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice and help. I will be using the bow 98% hunting and 2% 3D for hunting practice. Any more info on a grip would be appreciated.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> Speed and accuracy are apples and oranges. Every bow is accurate. Forgivingness is the ticket.


......UncleGus...I understand where Your coming from, but also keep in mind that alot of folks are willing to trade a little bit of speed that will help out in yardage estimation errors for a little bit of forgiveness...Also keep in mind that alot of the newer bows have a good helping of both speed, and forgivness...The Apex that AKRuss shoots so well isnt a slow bow, and for that bows ATA, and brace height specs, and being a single cam, it's actually pretty quick...at 28" Mine shot 280 f.p.s. set up with peep, and tied on nock point, with arrows just a bit above I.B.O. minimum...My Scepter 3 shoots a tad quicker set up the same...These bows have good A-T-A, and brace height specs, as well as the aforementioned Hoyt bows...In the right shooters hands, any of these bows are fast enough for 3-D, and still forgiving enough to punch "X's"...Maybe not on the same accuracy level as a 45"+ bow with a 9" plus brace height, but adequate none the less...I also agree with AKRuss on the shorter A-T-A, and Cam thing...Having been wrestling with T.P. myself, I like the hard back wall, and lack of valley of a hard cam, becuase it FORCES Me to really hold onto the string keeping hard back tension...As for the Spiral cams, I get a really slick release with those cams, the string just GOES as soon as I start to relax My fingers....UncleGus, I have nothing but respect for an Archer that has been around since the "Good 'Ol Days", and still sticks to His guns about what He thinks is best for finger shooting, and I admire any archer that can shoot well and post good scores with a high brace, long a-t-a slow wheel bow...That tells Me that the Archer shooting that style of equipment can SHOOT...Hat's off to You , Uncle Gus!...I'd thoroughly enjoy shooting with You sometime, and getting my butt whooped by an old slow Barney bow being shot by someone that "Been ther, Done that!"...Take care!......Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

pursuit said:


> Thanks for all the advice and help. I will be using the bow 98% hunting and 2% 3D for hunting practice. Any more info on a grip would be appreciated.


....Hello, Pursuit!....On the matter of the grip....Get on the General Archery board on this website, and ask around about aftermarket grips for the Hoyt's with the machined integral grips...There a couple Custom grip makers on there...I know that it wouldnt be too difficult to do, I could make one myself in a few hours...Take care....Jim


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Speed and accuracy are apples and oranges. Every bow is accurate. Forgivingness is the ticket.


unclegus , absolutely agree that forgiveness is an asset to a " good " finger bow , I always thought that my Aspens ( carbon + 4 , or lx pros ) were as good of finger bow as could be had and they were 45+ ata and round wheels . accurate as all get out and very forgiving ........ with that said , and this is just my oppinion , I think my vantage x8 is more forgiving ( I do have a short DL - 28"s ), every bit if not more accurate , and it is faster ..... like i said , that is just my oppinion , I do think in todays world that accuracy , forgiveness and speed ( within reason ) can be used in the same sentence for many of the bows produced by several manufacturers


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Oh my*



> Unclegus
> I agree with everyone....If it ain't fast, don't get it... Speed is everything... That's the first rule. Rule two is when in doubt, refer to rule one.......


You're kill'in me


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I don't think some get my sarcasm. You couldn't give me a short cam bow. I've done this for a long time, and IMO I just don't see how these guys can say what a nice smooth forgiving bow these little short low brace height things are. Either they just don't get it or it's me... Maby I need a short cam bow with no valley so it will rip the string out of my fingers so fast I can't screw the release up??? I'll just stick with my 45 1/2" round wheel Barnsdale and wallow in my own misery I guess.......I'm kind of just sick of the speed thing right now with the guys in the shop where I shoot indoors all down on their knees praising the new Mathews with the five inch brace height that shoots in the 350-360 range....


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Exactly*

I don't get it either. Guys talking about shooting these tiny bows with fingers and saying they shoots good? I don't buy it. I say at best it's 50-50 they make a good shot when they drop the string. No thanks. :darkbeer:

Pursuit I don't know what options hoyt has this year but the bow you described sounds good. I would go with a model that had the longest limb they make and a medium cam or a simple wheel. Some new cams really have no "feel". Pull it back....it falls off a cliff. :thumbs_do

I hunt with as nasty a hard cam bow that there is (44" ATA). For target time I go with smooth and easy. If you're new to the game, I say smooth and easy Pursuit. 

This is a rough crowd in here, I got your back Gus...........:shade:


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Vantage pro*

I have the vantage pro. I have had most of their "flagship bows in the past and really liked the specs of the VP. Man they are sweet and shooting right off the riser definately isnt bad. They have done this for a while with their bows with higher competetion compatibility. The Pro and Ultra elites and even the pro vantage shoot right from the riser. My last bow was a pro elite and now i really like the slim grip and helps not tprque the riser. I dont think you will go wrong with this bow.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> I don't think some get my sarcasm. You couldn't give me a short cam bow. I've done this for a long time, and IMO I just don't see how these guys can say what a nice smooth forgiving bow these little short low brace height things are. Either they just don't get it or it's me... Maby I need a short cam bow with no valley so it will rip the string out of my fingers so fast I can't screw the release up??? I'll just stick with my 45 1/2" round wheel Barnsdale and wallow in my own misery I guess.......I'm kind of just sick of the speed thing right now with the guys in the shop where I shoot indoors all down on their knees praising the new Mathews with the five inch brace height that shoots in the 350-360 range....


Uncle,

You'll see I have almost 3,000 posts on this site......like you, many of these posts were spent trying to make the "unwashed mass's"  understand the difference between what makes a good finger-bow different than a good release-bow.......along with all the ad-nauseum details of "why" that is so....

Some guys (like ia bhtr), have plenty of experience to make up their own mind (these are the guys who have given wheels a chance and simply prefer the hard-wall cams)....

Many others will argue with you until the cows come home that a 36" hard-cam bow with zero-valley at full-draw is 100% better than a long ata, wheel-bow.....WHEN 99 OUT OF 100 OF THEM HAVE NEVER EVEN SHOT ONE ARROW OUT OF A TRUE, LONG A-T-A ROUND-WHEEL BOW!!!!!

You're wasting your breath, bud......"let 'em learn the hard way" has become my motto......it's getting REALLY OLD when these release-aid shooters come on here ASKING for advice from guys who have "been there / done that".....and then when I (or you) advise them, they want to debate my 27 years of shooting fingers, and their reason for disagreeing is usually "that just don't seem right to me".....

The hell with 'em, my friend.....


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Since starting bowhunting in 1981 I've primarily shot longer ata with round wheel bows because this is what I like and prefer. When 3-D tournaments started in my area in the mid eighties that's when I started to see the need for speed with shooters going to light arrows & overdraws. Over 20 years later and the search for more speed continues and I believe it will continue for another 20 + years. With this being said... I can see why someone would be shooting a shorter cam bow with fingers. 

I know there are new long ata with round wheel bows being made but I can't tell you where I can find one to try out within a 1 hr driving distance of my home. I see why shooters are buying shorter cam bows.. where can they try shooting anything different? Maybe I'm way off base on this and they shoot the bows they do because that is what they prefer... and good for them if that's the case. 

I agree with a few others here about longer ata with round wheel bows and I will stay with my accu-wheel hoyt and reflex for finger shooting. If the other types of compounds work for you... my hat is off to you and your ability to release a arrow with fingers. 

pursuit..Your thread may be more than you asked for but it looks like these guys are giving you some great information. :smile:


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!! These posts can shift fast!!!!*

Thanks for all the sincere and useful advice from most. And to a few who I am not actually sure how I provoked, how exactly does one become that bitter??!! :confused3: I am soon to be forty and shot with fingers from 12 to 30. One of the best finger bows for me was a Martin Lynx XRG ($99 from a Gander Moutain Clearance Catalog). It had round wheels and a 43" ATA. A horrible case of target panic, some advice, and not much time to shoot sent me to release shooting. It actually worked for me and I shot well, but I missed the purity of shooting with fingers. I picked up a good deal on a Constitution and I am shooting with some degree of success, but since I won a free Hoyt in the drawing and have never even held one, I figured I should seek some advice before jumping in head first. Thanks again for all the help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

pursuit said:


> Thanks for all the sincere and useful advice from most. And to a few who I am not actually sure how I provoked, how exactly does one become that bitter??!! :confused3: I am soon to be forty and shot with fingers from 12 to 30. One of the best finger bows for me was a Martin Lynx XRG ($99 from a Gander Moutain Clearance Catalog). It had round wheels and a 43" ATA. A horrible case of target panic, some advice, and not much time to shoot sent me to release shooting. It actually worked for me and I shot well, but I missed the purity of shooting with fingers. I picked up a good deal on a Constitution and I am shooting with some degree of success, but since I won a free Hoyt in the drawing and have never even held one, I figured I should seek some advice before jumping in head first. Thanks again for all the help!!!!!!!!!!


Hi pursuit , 1st off you didnt provoke some of the comments at all , they were just disagreements with some of the posts made offering oppinions on your original question , so dont sweat that part of it , we shooters have oppinions ( some are very strong oppinions ) as to bow choice , I am not real sure how we got into the short speed bow discussion , but that was just aimed at getting peolpe to think hard about the longer ata bows , nothing wrong with that , they are great bows and in todays world , who knows how much longer they will be available , I guess I dont consider a 41" bow to be short , with a 28" dl and on my vantage with quite a bit larger cams than you would find on a longer wheel bow , well the bigger cams give the feel of a longer ata bow because of the size of the cams ( if that makes any sense to you , sometimes I dont explain real good  ) anyways all of the bows that have been mentioned are good bows , sounds like you will be mostly hunting with your new " toy " if its hunting whitetails with sub 20 yd shots like I do , they all will work great , if its out west type hunting and the distances are longer , unless you are 1 of the lucky ones that can judge distance to a knats behind or have time to use a range finder , then 1 of the 41" bows mite be the ticket with a litle more speed ( sorry I brought that up ) ...... even if the 45 incher will shoot a dead center x , and the 41 inchers will just hit the edge of the x , I think that is good enough accuracy to harvest the animal " cleanly " that you are trying for ..... and for the record , I am also pushing 60 real hard and have been shooting not as long as some others , but since the mid 1970s , Good Luck with your choice on your new Hoyt , no matter which bow you choose , you are going to get a GREAT bow .... hopefully you have a shop around so that you can pump a few arrows out of the different models and one of the bows will jump out at you as a must have bow , like I said Good Luck , take care , and dont be offended by some of the oppinions being offered , all of the posts were intended to be of help , even if some didnt sound like it , Dan

I guess I didnt look to see what part of the world you are in , but if you are ever going to be in NW Iowa during 3d season , give me a shout , weve got a few pretty good shoots around here that I could take you to


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a Protec and at 70# I could do OK sometimes, got a flier now and then. At 65% let off I thought it a bit touchy (like 25# or more on my fingers)
so now have it set up/shoot it with a release.

I'd like a 42" ATA Protec type of bow-with cams, with 55% let off so I could shoot 60-65#.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*No*

You haven't provoked anyone Pursuit. I'd say this has been a pretty civil discussion? :angel: Anyway. I think some guys have put a lot of time and cash into trying to learn how to shoot bows under 40" ATA. I say be cautious though because I have a friend right now that got talked into a new short bow and he found out the hard way (expense) it wasn't happening. There is a big difference between target shooting and hunting. I have different bows for different uses. I have what I consider a pretty long draw (29 1/2) and any bow under 40 inches would give me fits. I have tried several. I recently sold my 07' Oneida BEII for that very reason. Had it been 3-4 inches longer It probably wouldn't have been an issue. My hands are too big and my draw too long to make shooting these bows possible. I think you have gotten good advice as well. You just have to sift through it to see what YOU need. 

Don't take this the wrong way guys but I have to ask, what does how many post you have here on AT have to do with anything? I have killed somewhere between 80-100 whitetails with a bow and arrow shooting fingers. Does that count?


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

:darkbeer:
So what are you going to get?
Congratulations on which ever one you get!


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have to agree what Texasguy and unclegus recommend. If you want the best fingers bow spacifacally made for fingers go with the Montega. 
I shoot a 02 Hoyt protec LXPro with accuwheels and it is not only accurate and forgiving but just a joy to shoot.
Its too bad the vantage pro does not come with accuwheels that would be a great choice for someone with a shorter draw length.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

IBBW said:


> You haven't provoked anyone Pursuit. I'd say this has been a pretty civil discussion? :angel: Anyway. I think some guys have put a lot of time and cash into trying to learn how to shoot bows under 40" ATA. I say be cautious though because I have a friend right now that got talked into a new short bow and he found out the hard way (expense) it wasn't happening. There is a big difference between target shooting and hunting. I have different bows for different uses. I have what I consider a pretty long draw (29 1/2) and any bow under 40 inches would give me fits. I have tried several. I recently sold my 07' Oneida BEII for that very reason. Had it been 3-4 inches longer It probably wouldn't have been an issue. My hands are too big and my draw too long to make shooting these bows possible. I think you have gotten good advice as well. You just have to sift through it to see what YOU need.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way guys but I have to ask, what does how many post you have here on AT have to do with anything? I have killed somewhere between 80-100 whitetails with a bow and arrow shooting fingers. Does that count?


IBBW,

Good post! I have also killed bunches of whitetails shooting fingers over the years....I only mentioned my post-count as an example of how much hard-earned advice I have freely given on this site (as have many others).....

I'm fairly tall with long arms.....shooting fingers, my AMO draw-length is 30.5" and I get severe finger-pinch with any bow under 42" ata (regardless of cam/wheel style.....)

Take care,
Richard


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ha*

I was just kidd'in TG.............:darkbeer:

BW


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

*Arrow ?*

Texas Guy,I'm in the process of switching over to compounds after 30years with recurve<I picked up a used Caribou and at my draw 27 1/2 and bow weigth 55lbs would 2020's be ok forthis set up also for a rest what would you recommend a nap rest or a "springy" rest.Thanks Steve


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

If I had a choice of a free Hoyt then I would go Ultra Elite with spirals as I like harder more positve cams these days.

My limb choice would depend on my draw length but probably the XT3000 to give 40 inch ATA and 7.5 brace height yet still keep some decent speed. This bow has better specs than a Conquest in my opinion.

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/hoyt_compound_bow_options.php?b=ultraelite


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

*Vantage Pro*

I ordered the camo Vantage Pro in 60-70lb with 75%. Hoyt told me on the phone that the 65% mods would shorten the valley. I could use the extra valley. Thanks for all of the help and keep an eye out in the classifieds if I don't like the bow!!!!!:smile:


----------

